# Game #21: Phoenix Suns (15-5) @ Los Angeles Lakers (15-3) - 12/6



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* When: Sunday, 9:30PMEST/7:30PMMT/6:30PST
Where: Staples Center- Los Angeles, CA
TV: Local or by illegal method*
*Previous Game: W 115-107 vs Sacramento Kings *











*Phoenix Suns (15-5) 

Starters: 








[PG] Steve Nash







[SG] Jason Richardson 








[SF] Grant Hill 









[PF] Amar'e Stoudemire







[C] Channing Frye * 


















* Los Angeles Lakers (15-3) 

Starters: 








[PG] Derek Fisher







[SG] Kobe Bryant








[SF]Ron Artest









[PF] Pau Gasol







[C] Andrew Bynum *




*_Victory Advisory_*




*Suns have been placed on.....NOCHANCEINHELL!*​


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Can't wait. This time we have Pau back, but you guys do catch a break as Luke Walton is out for us.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Hmm.. No Walton? I should change the advisory! BTW did you notice that?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I did notice. Good ****.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I say win for the Suns tonight. It is inevitable.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Another back-to-back facing the Lakers. . . . these schedule makers can go **** themselves. 

The way the suns have been playing last 3 games, I don't like their chances.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Yeah, on the brightside, this isn't on National tv and last 2 games with them are in PHX.




FYI for those who haven't caught on yet. Usually when I'm pessimistic, it's all about reverse jinx.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Organized Chaos said:


> Yeah, on the brightside, this isn't on National tv and last 2 games with them are in PHX.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You just jinxed your jinx!


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

GODDAMN IT DISS! You should have known all the rules about jinxing!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Suns will be 15-6 after this. Can we just make the thread for the next game already?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

61-46, Lakers over 9 mins. Starting to get away from us end of 2nd/early 3rd. Lakers on a 7-0 run right now. 


Jrich hits a jumper as I type this.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Note to Kerr: If we keep Amare longterm, get a ****ing actual center in here to put next to him.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

72-61, Lakers with 4:09 left in the 3rd.

Amare's rebounded well from the debacle last time he played LA where he was like 3-15 or something. 16 pts (8-14), 7 rebounds.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Damn, Amare's feeling it. long jumper with Gasol right there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Argh. Amare got a rebound, Artest hounded him and pokes it away, then he picked up a blockung foul that looked like a charge. Amare's 4th foul. Frye has 4 as well. 

Lakers on an 8-0 run now. They're up 80-63.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Can't watch this **** anymore.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

It's hilarious to see the Lakers with home cooking after Donaghy comes out talking about how the Lakers got favorable calls over the years. 

Suns, I think have taken 2 free throws. Not counting a defensive three call. While the Suns are in the penalty and Lakers will be shooting free throws for the rest of the 3rd and 4th. 

Lakers get more home cooking than of any ****ing team I've ever seen. 

It's not the sole reason the Lakers are winning, but it definitely is a contributing factor.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Suns have 7 free throw attempts.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

...it almost makes up for the Lakers 22. 

"Kobe goes all game without picking up a foul. Now two in a row."

hmmm.....I wonder why? Could it be the Suns are down by 20 and the refs can now start calling fouls on the Laker players?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

I loved the part where Gentry got a tech for telling the refs to call defensive 3 seconds on the lakers.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

The refs had already called it, though. And then he kept on *****ing.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

To be honest, no one here really expected the Suns to play a rested Lakers team really well after a game the night before against an upstart Sacremento team. At least they gave a noble effort in the first half. Suns have been on the road most of the season and you can see it wearing on them. They'll be fine once the schedule smooths out after December. You have to look at the bigger picture and realize the Suns'll get better once they get acclimated more to this style of play as a team and the rotations settle in. They're playing great in my eyes when you consider the whole season so far. Can't really be upset with them unless they have those no-effort nights like they did against New York and the first half of the Cleveland game.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I almost came in here before the game and asked if you guys would complain about the refs again following another 20 point loss. It's like you forgot you did this a month ago.

When the loss comes in Phoenix will you still blame home cooking?


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Basel said:


> The refs had already called it, though. And then he kept on *****ing.


He had been shouting for one for about 5 seconds. Then the ref said that they were doing their best short handed. What, both refs have to watch the ball? I though that was the point of having more than one official, you could watch all parts of the court.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Jamel Irief said:


> I almost came in here before the game and asked if you guys would complain about the refs again following another 20 point loss. It's like you forgot you did this a month ago.
> 
> When the loss comes in Phoenix will you still blame home cooking?



No, because I don't expect the Suns to have played as many road games and be on a back-to-back facing the Lakers.

Suns will blow the Lakers out in the desert. And if I'm wrong, I will gladly admit the Lakers are the better team, but for now, I'm not convinced.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Seuss said:


> Suns will blow the Lakers out in the desert. And if I'm wrong, I will gladly admit the Lakers are the better team, but for now, I'm not convinced.



Still not convinced.


----------

